# BM 4x4 fermentation question



## Matty_Kay (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi all- I started a juice bucket of CA Sangiovese on Saturday morning. I used BM 4x4 yeast, made a yeast starter and added some nutrient yesterday. Same steps I have taken in the past. My question is with every other ferment I have done there was always a lot of foam production 48 hours in but with this Sangiovese & BM 4x4 there is none whatsoever. Also, starting sg was 1.084 and I just checked now and its at 1.048 already. Is something really off? Any thoughts or similar experience?


----------



## big-al (Sep 22, 2014)

I use BM4x4 extensively and have seen some fermentation some what foamy and others none. In general I find that it is not foamy but a very fast fermenter.
I currently using it on chardonnay juice bucket and it is slightly more foamy than the same juice bucket with D47.

Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Big-Al- you certainly have put my mind at ease. I was just surprised to see little/no foam and such a rapid drop in sg but it is fermenting away. Glad to hear you use it extensively so it is safe to presume that you are and have been happy with its results?


----------



## big-al (Sep 22, 2014)

Matty_Kay said:


> Thanks Big-Al- you certainly have put my mind at ease. I was just surprised to see little/no foam and such a rapid drop in sg but it is fermenting away. Glad to hear you use it extensively so it is safe to presume that you are and have been happy with its results?



Very pleased with BM4x4 makes a fruit forward wine.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Oct 6, 2014)

Just curious if anyone who has used this yeast experienced the "gamey" quality post fermentation associated with BM 45? I used the 
4x4 on 6 gallons of Sangiovese this fall and I have to say that there is certainly an off flavor which I have not experienced directly after fermentation. Just curious as to any other's experience.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 7, 2014)

I've had that with both, though I don't think it was nearly as pronounced with the 4X4. It faded though.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Oct 7, 2014)

Ok, thats encouraging to hear. Did you do anything to help it fade, i.e. oak during bulk aging, tannin addition etc. or just let it fade out on its own. Also, how long did it take to fade out? Thanks for the insight.


----------

